# Metal Lathe: Powr-Kraft - $500.  SF Bay Area CL



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/metal-lathe-powr-kraft/6716627339.html


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 6, 2018)

Same model as my first personally owned lathe, if I was closer and richer I'd be all over it !!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, it looks like it hasn't been abused, and the price is reasonable.  K Falls to the Bay Area isn't too much of a drive...


----------



## Janderso (Oct 7, 2018)

Is that an Atlas, re-branded?


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 7, 2018)

Powr-krafts were made by and are similar to Logans, but with changes to make them less expensive.  The most obvious difference is 
the countershaft/drive arrangement, which on the early Logans was designed to put less stress on the headstock and isolate it from
vibration.  It was a more costly arrangement however.

They were sold by Montgomery Wards.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 7, 2018)

That is a lot of lathe for $500,  that would run circles around a China 7 x.   Someone starting out could be satisfied with that for a long time.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 7, 2018)

It's gone, I didn't think it would last long at that price.........I paid $900 for mine many years ago and sold it for $1200
to a young man starting to learn the skill,  wish I had kept it many times........................


----------



## Janderso (Oct 7, 2018)

When I bought my 13” South Bend, I got lucky. This old 1941 lathe was well used but in good mechanical shape. It is a war veteran and has the scars to prove it. When I sell it, it will be in better shape than when I bought it. 
Meanwhile, the current owner will reep the benefits of improving his skills.
Pay it forward.


----------

